# |Lavender Whip|



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a late night look for you.  The lashes are #[email protected]&'ed up.   

|Face|
MAC SS in NC45
MAC SS concealer in NC45
MAC MSF Natural in Medium Dark
MAC MSF Natural duo in Deep Dark
MAC Gingerly blush
MAC MSF in Stereo Rose
MAC MSF in Gold Spill

|Eyes|
MAC Shimmersand shadestick
MAC Aire-de-blu pigment
MAC Hot Contrast eyeshadow (black side)
MAC Gold Dusk pigment
MAC Moonflower eyeshadow
MAC Blue Absinthe eyeshadow
UD 24/7 eye pencil in Zero
L'Oreal Carbon Black Lineur Intense
MAC NW30 Studio Finish concealer
CG Eye & Brow Makers in Midnight Black
False Lashes from ebay

|Lips|
MAC Opal lustreglass
MAC Lavender Whip lipstick
MAC Whirl lipliner
MAC Nightmoth lipliner
MAC Plum lipliner
(I layered the liners on top of one another)


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 17, 2009)

This is HOT! U are so giving  me a Phyllis Hyman vibe, loves the hat!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_This is HOT! U are so giving  me a Phyllis Hyman vibe, loves the hat!_

 
LOL....I'll take that!  *sings* "Whoa oh....I can't stand this living all aloooone."


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 17, 2009)

damn you Aziajs!! I just got done thinking about how i will never ever buy Lavandar Whip, and then you post this _hotness_.  I love your style!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 17, 2009)

Wish I could see the e/s better, I'd like to be able to see more of the colors you used, but from what I can see it's really pretty.

Mainly I wanted to comment on your lips -they are GORGEOUS!! That shimmery pink shade is so beautiful on you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the greenish shimmer under your eye, too. So pretty. What is that exactly?

Great job!


----------



## User67 (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful! I sooo love Lavender Whip!


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Feb 17, 2009)

I love it! Lavender Whip looks good on you!


----------



## jen77 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lavender Whip looks great on you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Now, Thats HAWT!!!


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorrrgeous. Lips look awesome!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 17, 2009)

love it


----------



## crystalado (Feb 17, 2009)

this is soo hot!  the lips are fire!  I love the eyes as well!  Sooo hot!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 17, 2009)

Very hot... love the hat!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautifully done!


----------



## starfck (Feb 17, 2009)

thats gorgeous !


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 17, 2009)

stunning.  stunning.  stunning


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 17, 2009)

I love the bluuuues.  Aren't they all DC or LE? D:


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hotness!


----------



## fintia (Feb 17, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh wow Azia, this is all kinds of fierce!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2009)

I am dyin for that hat.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2009)

And I wish I could wear that lippie. You do it so well.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 17, 2009)

sexay~beautiful look!


----------



## aziza (Feb 17, 2009)

*faints* This is the hawtness! I need Lavender Whip!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice! Lavender whip FTW!! (for the win)


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn girl!  Wish that lippie looked as fierce on me!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

damn thats hot. i love it. and you've sold me on this l/s cuz i sure as hell wasn't gonna buy it lol.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 17, 2009)

That is such a hot look!!  Go Azia!!!  Lavender Whip looks great on you!!


----------



## kera484 (Feb 17, 2009)

Love the lips!!


----------



## shootout (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn you look amazing.
So gorgeous.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_damn you Aziajs!! I just got done thinking about how i will never ever buy Lavandar Whip, and then you post this hotness.  I love your style!_

 
You have to buy it.  Everyone should buy it.  I swear you can make it work.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_Wish I could see the e/s better, I'd like to be able to see more of the colors you used, but from what I can see it's really pretty.

Mainly I wanted to comment on your lips -they are GORGEOUS!! That shimmery pink shade is so beautiful on you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like the greenish shimmer under your eye, too. So pretty. What is that exactly?

Great job!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The greenish color is Blue Absinthe.  Any color like that would work - steamy, parrot, shimmermoss, etc.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Very hot... love the hat!_

 
Thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I love the bluuuues.  Aren't they all DC or LE? D:_

 
LOL....yes they are.  I didn't even realize that.  I was really trying to use colors that I never touch.  I have so much LE stuff.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_damn thats hot. i love it. and you've sold me on this l/s cuz i sure as hell wasn't gonna buy it lol._

 
Why????  I love this color.  I really think anyone can wear it.  I hope you buy it.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 17, 2009)

LOVIN the lips!!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hot look!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Feb 17, 2009)

I love this look!


----------



## nico (Feb 18, 2009)

You look great! You should do tutorials,we need your make-up secrets


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Mar 1, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2009)

Hotness!!


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 2, 2009)

so so beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

i love the eyes.


----------



## Film_Noir (Mar 3, 2009)

This looks hot!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 3, 2009)

wow... the whole look is just gorgeous.


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow , that's Hot !! I need one hehe !


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice job!  You wear it well!


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

Very pretty, love it!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful as usual..


----------

